# Forza-T pct



## 0pete9 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone use Instone Forza-T as part of their pct? Its got the 6-OXO and the trib in it.


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 16, 2007)

I looked at that, it doesnt look like a bad product considering the ingredients.  I just think it's a little overpriced.  There is a product called Testanon 2250 by Vitasport, do a google on it.  I used that after a pheraplex cycle and it seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah it is a little pricey but Ive had it for awhile and got it at a good price, but ill definetly take a look at the testanon 2250.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2007)

you can get ZMA, 6-OXO and Tribulus much cheaper separately.


----------



## Quinc (Feb 16, 2007)

you can get generic nolvadex for even cheaper and it works 100x better.


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 16, 2007)

haha I know its pricey, but I got it for cheap so I figured id get your guys opinion on it. whats your guys take on Chrysin? I posted about it earlier in the month but got no response. also how do you guys feel about a superdrol/Moster test(VPX) stack? thanks for the feedback


----------



## ABCs (Feb 17, 2007)

0pete9 said:


> haha I know its pricey, but I got it for cheap so I figured id get your guys opinion on it. whats your guys take on Chrysin? I posted about it earlier in the month but got no response. also how do you guys feel about a superdrol/Moster test(VPX) stack? thanks for the feedback



Check out Epistane. A little less powerful than Superdrol and about 10x less sides plus it has some amazing gyno reduction effects. I am starting a cycle on the 26th. Check out: http://www.ibeforums.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=137

For all the information you need to know.


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have read mixed reviews about chrysin.  It's one of those things that has never been proven to work effectively.  Go with 6OXO for estrogen reduction.


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah chrysin was just an added bonus on top of the 6-OXO, what do you think about the superdrol/Monster test stack though?


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Superdrol alone is hardcore enough.  I would save the Test Stack for PCT to help jumpstart. You could run them together though.  I'm doing a Halo cycle right now , that blows my test up so high that no Tribulus product is going to do anything anyways.  I have Testanon and 6 OXO for the after party though.  You running Superdrol right now?


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah Im takin the superdrol now. The gains are real solid. You think I should just do a stand alone cycle with the monster test?


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 20, 2007)

I would incorporate the Monster Test into your PCT.  Superdrol will definately shut you down after your cycle is complete.  Anything you can do to help jumpstart your test is a plus.  Honestly I think that all of those "test stack" products are really made for is to help jumpstart you after a cycle.  I would do an overlap, on your last week of Superdrol start your Monster stack along with whatever else you have for your PCT.


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 20, 2007)

you think so. wouldnt the monster test throw my test levels off by raising them above my normal level then when I stop the monster test wouldnt I be shut down?


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 20, 2007)

First of all what are the ingredients in Monster Test Stack?  If it is mainly an herbal product then it wont shut you down as abruptly as Superdrol.  I think that prolongued use might effect you if you are younger than 30.  Older people produce less Test than younger people so herbal test booster tend to be of a benefit to them.  You know what I mean?


----------



## nni (Feb 20, 2007)

if its an herbal test booster, it wont shut you down at all, it works with your body to BOOST your test levels. superdrol and other steroids introduce exogenous test and thats why you get shut down.


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 20, 2007)

no its not herbal, its te very potent very toxic Monster Test by VPX that was banned years back. similar to the 1-test by VPX. they are both the liposomal delivery.


----------

